# Guinea Pig as classroom pet?



## Guest

Hi,

I usually hang out over on the dog forum but wonder if someone here could help me.

I'm thinking of getting a pet for my classroom, and thought a guinea pig might be a good option. However, I don't really know anything about them! 

I'd love some general advice or links about whether a piggy might be ok as a classroom pet. I guess the things I'm concerned about is whether it would be too stressful for them, if they'd be ok left alone over weekends (any longer and I or someone else would take them home), if they smell much, and if they can live inside ok. Also, is a single guinea pig or a pair better? 

And is there anything else I need to know about them?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I usually hang out over on the dog forum but wonder if someone here could help me.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pet for my classroom, and thought a guinea pig might be a good option. However, I don't really know anything about them!
> 
> I'd love some general advice or links about whether a piggy might be ok as a classroom pet. I guess the things I'm concerned about is whether it would be too stressful for them, *if they'd be ok left alone over weekends* (any longer and I or someone else would take them home), if they smell much, and if they can live inside ok. Also, is a single guinea pig or a pair better?
> 
> And is there anything else I need to know about them?
> 
> Thanks


For that reason I feel that no animal makes a good classroom pet, I'm sorry but personally I don't feel the classroom is the best place for animals.


----------



## Ingrid25

no, guinea pigs are too big to be classroom pets!
guinea pigs need a big hutch, and they need to live in pairs.
BUT
then again,
at my school we had guinea pigs, Nono and Toto and everybody loved them!
they had a outside hutch on the lawn so they could graze during the day and have enough space to run around, and every weekend one of the students took them home and looked after them. but the poor things must have been so stressed coz during the day everyone would be talking around them and yelling and sticking fingers into their cage

i am not a fan of having anything like that as classroom pets- how about you get hermit crabs or fish?


----------



## Colette

Have to say I agree with B3rnie - not a fan of keeping pets in classrooms.

Especially not something like guinea pigs - they are a social species and need to be kept in at least pairs, need a massive cage (at least 2x4 foot, preferably bigger).

They don't particularly smell, they can (and should IMO) live inside, but they are often shy little critters and may well find a classroom environment far too stressful.

Finally, I don't believe any animal should be left alone all weekend routinelly!! What if the water bottle leaks and the cage floods, or they end up with nothing to drink? What if they injure themselves or get ill? Too many disasters waiting to happen.

Not to mention guinea pigs have quite complex dietary needs - inc a range of fresh veggies daily, which you wouldn't be able to provide over the weekend.

Sorry that's not the answer you wanted, but thats my honest opinion.


----------



## swatton42

Sorry but I agree with everyone else, guinea pigs as classroom pets is not a good idea. If they get ill they can go downhill really fast and are well adapted to hide when they are ill, you could finish school 1 day, walk in the next morning to find they have passed away.

I can't say I'm a big fan of class room pets, but it does help to teach a little bit of responsibility. Anything like a pet mammal can be complicated to care for so I wouldn't suggest them, but other types of animal can be kept easily and are not as common as household pets. Maybe fish, stick-insects or giant african land snails?

Sorry we can't give you the answer you want.


----------



## EllesBelles

We had giant african land snails, stick insects and fish. 

We also had a budgie for a period, but I wouldn't recommend that! 

The snails, insects and fish were all very popular, despite a lot of parents thinking their kids wouldn't like them. They were easy to look after and helped with lots of different projects.

You could consider those?


----------



## Lil Miss

in a word.... no


no animal should be left alone for more then 24 hours, max, especially not on a regular basis

guinea pigs are very social animals and need to be kept in pairs

they can be very shy around people, especially loud young children, and they are actually very fragile, if a child were to handle them to rough they could easily snap their backs

piggies can also be VERY noisy, and will interrupt the childrens learning


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone - this is exactly what I wanted to find out. I think the classroom is a great place to. Teach children about the responsibility of having a pet and all the associated things, but obviously not at the expense of the animal. Thanks for all your help


----------



## emzybabe

We had a pet gerbil in my first school we took turns in taking him home at weekends he died at my house  he was something ridiculous like 7

Guinea pigs are great pets to share with children as they dont kick like a rabbit. However they are still fragile and shouldn't be left unsupervised with kids. 

The RSPCA now have education officers why not contact your local RSPCA and see if they will come out to your class


----------



## RAINYBOW

My daughters class borrowed our stick insects as they have been learning about pets.

They are a great teaching tool and you can still teach the children about the responsibility of keeping a pet as they need cleaning out and feeding privet regularly. They are suprisingly good fun to handle (in a controlled situation) and they can come out into large trays for closer hands off inspection. 

One did escape and turned up on the white board though


----------



## vet-2-b

at are school we have a leopard gecko in the science department it lives in the science and most of the time in the tec room where its quite and kids arnt aloud but they do sometimes put him in the classroom  i havnt seen him yet as he only really goes in one teachers room lol


----------



## Nancy23

Its mean to keep any animal in a class room full of kids id feel sorry for even a fish.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nancy23 said:


> Its mean to keep any animal in a class room full of kids id feel sorry for even a fish.


I disagree, if properly cared for and adequately supervised the right classroom pet can make a valuable learning experience for children who are increasingly not exposed to pets in their own homes.

How will children learn about proper animal care if they don't have access to any.


----------



## Nancy23

Its the parents job, if they want to have there children learn to behave with animals then they should get them a pet and teach them not make a poor animal suffer being in loud class room full of kids its selfish and cruel


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nancy23 said:


> Its the parents job, if they want to have there children learn to behave with animals then they should get them a pet and teach them not make a poor animal suffer being in loud class room full of kids its selfish and cruel


Mmmmm we will have to agree to differ.

My stick insects had a lovely time on their recent visit to school, i will let you know if they show any signs of suppressed trauma though.

Pets don't just have to be furry and IMO some are perfectly suitable for a classroom environment so long as they are adequately supervised and kept in the right conditions


----------



## Ingrid25

RAINYBOW said:


> One did escape and turned up on the white board though


haha one of our old classroom stick insects we found on the roof!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Ingrid25 said:


> haha one of our old classroom stick insects we found on the roof!!!


The teacher stuck the lid down after the escapee was returned.  We have found the odd baby one on the curtains before, reckon they just like a change of scenery.


----------



## wind1

I am thinking of having 2 guinea pigs in my nursery where I work. They would be in a quieter area of the classroom. In my experience with the guinea pigs I have had at home they get used to noise. I used to childmind and the children were always out by the guinea pigs, lots of noise, the guineas would be at the cage front not worried at all. I used to not agree with keeping pets in classrooms but that's because I didn't think they would be taken proper care of. I work every day and would bring these home with me every weekend so I know they would be taken proper care of.


----------



## Lil Miss

it would be highly stressful for guinea pigs to be moved everyweekend and then moved back as soon as they were starting to settle

im sorry but your first thoughts were right, the class room is no place for a pet

not only that, but what if the children are allergic! i myself am alergic to both guinea pigs and hay, i developed my alergies after many many many years of being around both with no problems at all, it is however my choice to put up with the rashes and the itchyness and any other problems this creates for me, you cant expect children who dont understand to choose to accept it though!!!


----------



## wind1

With regards to the stress of being moved I actually think they would get used to the routine. When I had a guinea with dental issues every few weeks I had to drive to a vet an hour away to get them clipped and filed. I used to take his mate with him and usually would visit a friend while I was there, so they spent the day in the carrier in the car, in the vets and in a different house. They both coped with it extremely well as long as there were plenty of treats. Also my Sister in law used to have guineas in her classroom at school and brought them home every weekend. They would be in the kitchen with the hutch door open to come and go as they pleased. They never appeared to be worried by the change.
With regard to allergies, if it turns out a child is allergic to them they will just come home to live with me


----------



## swatton42

I can see that you have thought about this, but personally I agree with little Miss and the others that have said that guinea pigs are not suitable as classroom pets. 

Even if they do get used to the moving and the noise of the children, if they get ill they go downhill fast. This is speaking from a experience. I have had a guinea pig suddenly start sneezing and bringing food out through his nose at 7pm. He was rushed to the emergency vet but it wasn't enough and he passed away early the following morning. If Panda was a classroom pet and this was a school-night it would have been after staff hours and by the morning you would have a dead guinea pig and a great deal of mess to sort out before the children came in.

I don't really agree with classroom pets but at a push I would go with something really simple like fish, snails or insects.


----------



## wind1

I appreciate we all have different opinions on whether classroom pets are a good idea or not and there will always be the risk of something going wrong but I have been keeping guinea pigs for a number of years now and am confident it can work as long as I am in charge of them. With regards to them becoming ill overnight I believe this is a small risk. Mine are all put to bed at tea time and I don't see them again until the morning as are many I suspect so they will not be left any longer being in the nursery. I haven't decided for sure, am only in the early stages of thinking about it so will take all comments on board.


----------



## Guest

wind1 said:


> I appreciate we all have different opinions on whether classroom pets are a good idea or not and there will always be the risk of something going wrong but *I have been keeping guinea pigs for a number of years now* and am confident it can work as long as I am in charge of them. With regards to them becoming ill overnight I believe this is a small risk. Mine are all put to bed at tea time and I don't see them again until the morning as are many I suspect so they will not be left any longer being in the nursery. I haven't decided for sure, am only in the early stages of thinking about it so will take all comments on board.


I'm sorry but that excuse really gets to me, just because you have done something for years it doesn't then mean you can learn new things from others.

No matter how much you try to justify it prey animals are *not* good class room pets.
Just to elaborate on swatton42's reply, what happens if one of the piggies becomes ill during class, I doubt very much that your head will allow you to rush off to the emergency vets when you are in the middle of a lesson.


----------



## wind1

I am at work all day so what if one of mine at home becomes ill suddenly, I'm not here to see it so can't rush it to the vet. I think you are being a bit extreme now. Do you stay at home all day so you can watch your animals 24 hours incase one suddenly becomes ill? I haven't stated that because I have kept guinea pigs for a number of years I can't learn from others, you have obviously read that wrong. I have also said I will take all these comments on board whilst making my decision.


----------



## Guest

wind1 said:


> I am at work all day so what if one of mine at home becomes ill suddenly, I'm not here to see it so can't rush it to the vet. I think you are being a bit extreme now. *Do you stay at home all day so you can watch your animals 24 hours incase one suddenly becomes ill?* I haven't stated that because I have kept guinea pigs for a number of years I can't learn from others, you have obviously read that wrong. I have also said I will take all these comments on board whilst making my decision.


Yes I am home all day, but home isn't a busy class room full of screaming kids


----------



## swatton42

Yes most people go to work during the day, but the average is 9am - 5 pm ish. So that's a 8 hour working day compared to roughly 16 hours at home. There's more chance of the guinea pig becoming ill in that 16 hour period of time when people are at home. Guinea pigs should be kept in pairs so if one became ill during the night or something went horribly wrong the other pigs distress calls should be loud enough to alert/wake the owner - again talking from experience. 

In a school/nursery setting the guinea pigs will be on their own for the longer percentage of the day, so I still stand by my previous point.


----------



## SandyR

Well as I have just been bitten my my new female guinea pig poor thing is very scared and shy still I would advise caution with a stressful class room situation and kids. I know you would always be careful and watchful but they can be very quick trust me. Just been to the doctors for a tetnus on their advice and I would not be too pleased if my child got bitten. You could end up with angry parents.


----------



## niki87

Yes I agree with all the others. Guinea pigs are not the calmest pets naturally anyways so to put them in a classroom especially of such young children is cruel. It is not fair to uproot them on a weekly basis...they will not get into a "routine"...they will accept it but they won't like it. Plus my experience of young children, of which I have a lot, tells me generally speaking the bigger the animal the rougher the child!! 

This reply is not to the original poster who seems to have graciously taken the advice and certainly has their priorities in the right order. Hope others can follow.


----------



## Wobbles

I'd opt for gerbils or a hamster. We had both these in my infant school and we all loved watching them and getting to feed them/ help clean them out. Ours loved the attention they had of us, sneaking the odd bit of bread or apple at breaktime, and the ham used to travel around in the teacher's cardigan pocket! we also had a rabbit and g-pigs but they were yard pets, the ham and gerbs where better for inside class.


----------



## Ingrid25

how about fish or axolotls?
guinea pigs really aren't suitable for classroom pets, its too stressful for them- even though you are expeireinced i really think you are not thinking about the piggies here.
Also, isn't a cage a bit big for a classroom, and knowing guinea pigs they kick poo and hay and food out all over the groud, do you really want nursery kids around that sort of thing? They may eat it or stick things that theyhave been playing with into the cage. I'm sure the parent wouldn't be happy with that. And if they are being kept outside it would be even more noisy out there with screaming kids around.

but if its something you really want to do its not up to me


----------



## Golgotha_tramp

After seeing a very sensible cousin scream at a deafening pitch at one of my piggies licking her I would never subject a piggie to 30 children every day, 5 days a week.

Children need very strict supervision when dealing with animals and in my opinion a teacher in charge of 30+ is not in a position to offer that. Some children are lovely and gentle, some are borderline sociopaths - I would never risk an animal like that.


----------



## Shrump

We had a class hamster when I was a child. On my weekend to look after it, it bit me..HARD! I have hated hamsters ever since and that was over 40 years ago. 
On a serious note, I don't think the classroom is a good place for any animal.


----------



## elmthesofties

Shrump said:


> We had a class hamster when I was a child. On my weekend to look after it, it bit me..HARD! I have hated hamsters ever since and that was over 40 years ago.
> On a serious note, I don't think the classroom is a good place for any animal.


I think that's quite an unfair thing to say, personally. Animals will only bite for one or two reasons: it thinks you're food, or you are scaring it. A hamster will not think you're food unless you've been silly enough to wash your hands in apple juice or whatever. It doesn't know that when you pick it up, you want to play with it. For all it knows, you're a predator.

I have to agree with the last sentence though.
I know this isn't the same thing and I hate to sound like an advertiser, but Neopets is supposed to be quite popular in classrooms. You can adopt up to 4 virtual pets, and it has some educational games (like maths and spelling) and free mini stories to read. It helped get me more interested in learning when I was younger, at least. That's just what I'd recommend personally, although you would probably need an interactive whiteboard or something similar for it to work.


----------

